# Lexington, KY, young f/s, bicolor, calm nice good w/ dogs



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

SITUATIONS REQUIRING IMMEDIATE ATTENTION - HELP ME - CENTRAL

*POSTED 5/9 At this time, the shelter is seeking assistance from breed specific rescues only.
*
* If anyone can provide rescue, please contact me directly at [email protected]

*














*These two bonded GSD's were put in the drop box at the shelter. Both are very calm and very nice. Shelter has aged them at approx. 1 1/2 years old. They seem to be good with other dogs.

Genna & Gretchen are both HW negative, have had advantage multi, vaccinations and rabies shot. Both have been altered by shelter. Pull fee to rescue that takes both is $99.00. Dogs can be split up if no rescue can help this bonded pair. 

Transport must be set up by the rescue.*


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i saw these two beautiful girls in a private e-mail. i am out of their area and currently closed to intake, but i surely hope someone can help them, they are beautiful and have such sweet faces.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

If this girl and her sable buddy were at the Lexington Humane Society, there is no listing for them now. I hope they went to rescue......
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

I am wondering also.....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Drop box?


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

emailed contact They went into prison system (training??) I have given my info as backup


----------



## andcbii (Jun 28, 2010)

From what i understand these dogs are being sent to ARF Animal Rescue Foundation of Illinois I know this because I'm supposed to receive both dogs tomorrow. The dogs aren't on the ARF website yet but I'll post when they are up.


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

illinois? awe why cant it be Ohio that way i can adopt the sable one =(


----------



## andcbii (Jun 28, 2010)

The dogs are now with ARF. I'm currently fostering them. If anyone is interest in adopting them fill out an application on the ARF web site. They are amazing dogs!

http://toolkit.rescuegroups.org/javascript/v2.0/template1?animalID=4825649&key=tNKGcQET

http://toolkit.rescuegroups.org/javascript/v2.0/template1?animalID=4825644&key=tNKGcQET

Available Pets

Adopt


----------



## yung_wallace B5 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am guessing instate only?


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

:wub: that bicolor is beauuuutiful! (both of them are, but I love the dark shepherds!) ahh man I hope they find awesome homes


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

andcbii said:


> The dogs are now with ARF. I'm currently fostering them. If anyone is interest in adopting them fill out an application on the ARF web site. They are amazing dogs!
> 
> So happy to hear these dogs are safe! So glad that you were able to foster them. I look forward to pics and updates


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

andcbii said:


> From what i understand these dogs are being sent to ARF Animal Rescue Foundation of Illinois I know this because I'm supposed to receive both dogs tomorrow. The dogs aren't on the ARF website yet but I'll post when they are up.


Is it likely you're going to be able to find them a home together? They sound like awesome dogs.


----------

